
Microsoft readies real-time language translator for Skype - tweakz
http://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-readies-real-time-language-translator-for-skype/
======
pedalpete
I wonder if when they say 'all devices' they are meaning Windows Phone as well
as Windows? Though the service might be cool on a desktop, using it while
travelling on you mobile device I suspect is the killer application.

